# مشروع تخرجي بدرجةعامة ممتاز اتمن ردودكم يا احلى مهندسين



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (11 يوليو 2007)

محاولة اخرى وان شاء الله اكون نجحت في رفع صورمشروعي اتمنى منكم ان تكونوا عونا لي في انتقاداتكم
طبعا انا خريج من جامعة عدن الجمهورية اليمنية وخريج السنة الماضية ولكني نزلت الى سوق العمل في وقت مبكر جدا اي قبل تخرجي بثلاث سنوات والحمد لله ومشروعي عبارة عن منتجع سياحي يتكون من مبنى ادارة وفندق اربعة نجوم وتسعة عشر شاليه على الساحل وبرج مراقبة ومطعم بحري وحدائق العاب واكوابارك ارجو منكم المعذرة على طول التوضيح 
ارجو من المهندسين الافاضل وضع نسبة مئوية للعمل واشكركم

المنظور العام​ 


​ 

وطبعا هذا هو مسقط عام للموقع ويظهر وجوده ضمن وادي بين جبلين في موقع مميز في مدينة عدن يسمى ساحل العشاق​ 


​ 
لقطة لبوابة الدخول الى المنتجع


​ 
منظور لمبنى الادارة ونوم الموظفين 


​ 
مدخل مبنى الفندق


​ 
مسجد المنتجع السياحي


​ 
احد المناطق الترفيهية في المنتجع


​ 
منظور للمسبح التابع للفندق واعتبرها من اجمل مناظيري على الاطلاق


​ 
منطقة الوسط في المنتجع


​ 
لقطة لمنطقة الشاليهات المطلة على الساحل وبعد اقرب مبنى الى الساحل هو 90 مترتقريبا


​ 
لقطة اخرى لمنطقة الشاليهات يظهر فيها مطعم المأكولات البحرية


​


----------



## سوداني (11 يوليو 2007)

ماشاء الله ، عمل رائع ويستحق الثناء 

80% 

الملاحظات :-
لم الحظ اي اضافة لطابع العمارة اليمينية في مشروعك ، العمارة اليمنية غني بالمفرادات ، ......!! 

استخدام بعض الاشكال الجمالية فقط دوت اية منافع وظيفية مثل سطح ( الادارة ونوم الموظفين ) ..


ملاحظات عابرة لا تنتقص من قيمة المشروع ...

تهاني والف مبروك النجاح اتمنى لك مستقبلا عمليا باهرا 

اخوك من السودان


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (12 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته

شكرا اخي سوداني على مرورك وملاحظتك
وقد توقعت هذه الملاحظة ولكن
الطابع اليمني في العمارة ان كنت تقصد فهو
الطابع الموجود في شمال اليمن الواضح من فكرة
القمريات والطوب الطيني ولكننا في عدن يختلف 
نمط البناء هنا حيث اننا نميل اكثر الى الحداثة
بسبب انفتاح مدينة عدن القديمة على بقية دول العالم
في حين ان المناطق الشمالية كانت معزولة ولذلك
يعتبر النمط القديم او نمط البناء اليمني في الناطق الشمالية
نمط دخيل علينا و يتناسب مع جو عدن الحار الرطب
حيث ان مناطق شمال اليمن باردة جافة ويختلف النمط فيها
وانا كنت انظر من منظور سياحي جديد

اتمنى ان تكون فكرتي وصلت بشكل مبسط وتحياتي


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (12 يوليو 2007)

أسأل الله لك دوام التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## الحربي محمد (12 يوليو 2007)

ياااخي أهنأأك على عملك هذا في الحقيقة بالنسبة للطلاب عمل رائع جداً والله يوفقك بأذن الله ..؟؟

لو من عندي بعطيك 87.93% .

هههههههههههههههههههههههااااي لا تزعل تراني حقااااني أعطيك باللملي هههههههاااي

موفق انشالله


----------



## المعمار أحمد (12 يوليو 2007)

بالعكس إنفتاح المدينة لا يعني تملصها من قيمها وثقافتها ..
يعتقد الكثير أن تحقيق الطابع المحلي يكون من خلال النمطية ووضع المفردات التراثية بشكل صريح،،
يمكن الاستعارة من بعض العناصر الموجودة بالمنطقة ودراستها بحيث تتناسب مع الشكل المودرن اللي إنت عملته ،،
مدينة المكلا أيضاً ساحلية ولكن استطاع معماريوها خلق نوع من الاستعارة من التراث ..
تلاحظ في المشاريع الجديدة النوافذ يعمل لها قوس بالأعلى ( ربع دائرة )
هذا العنصر تلاحظه بالأحياء القديمة بالمكلا
أتمنى لك التوفيق،،


----------



## مبدع المستقبل (12 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
أنا عندي ملاحظة بسيطة على التكوين شعرت إن الكتل تحتاج لربط بين العناصر وشعرت بمركزية كتلتين كتلة الفندق وهذا مهم بالنسبة للمشروع وكتلة المصلى لأن موقع المسجد أخذ مكان مهم في مركز المشروع بجانب كتلة الفندق. الترابط بين المبنى الفندق والشاليهات قوي لكن أظن إن الربط ضعف بين مبنى الإدارة وسكن الموظفين وبين الفندق شعرت وكأنهما مشروعين مش مشروع واحد لأن التكوين أنتهى عند الفندق ليأتي منحى جديد ينتهي بدائرة. أظن إنه إذا قلب شكل ال Curve بحيث يظهر مرتبط مع المبنى الفندق وتكون الدائري في نهاية ال Curve عند الجهة اليمنى أظن بيكون الترابط كذا أقوى خاصة وأن المنحنى بيكون تواصل للدائرة الخارجية لسطح البارزة في الفندق.
وكمان المسجد شعرت بغرابة النسب بالنسبة للمنارة.
هذا كله رأي ممكن أكون أصبت وممكن لا. المهم إن المشروع جميل ومخرج بطريقة رائعة.


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (14 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته

اخي عاشق الجنة اشكرك جدا على عبارتك الجميلة والله ان رأيك بالنسبة لي وسام افتخر فيه لانك استاذ بالنسبة لي بوركت اخي وجزاك الله خير

الحربي محمد اشكرك على كلماتك الجميلة وانا واثق انك حقاني بجد وبالمللي ههههههههههه ربنا يخليك ويديمك للمنتدى

المعمار احمد كلامك جميل وصحيح ولكن عدن طابعها مودرن اكثر من احياء المكلا وصنعاء القديمة لانفتاحها اكثر على الحضارات الاوروبية مع وجود طابع مميز لها في نماذج الاقواس الهندية والاوروبية واذا ان شاء الله زرتنا وشرفت تراب عدن بوجودك سترى مباني قديمة جدا جدا ذا طابع حديث وسوف تتيقن هذا بالعين المجردة
اشكرك اخي على مداخلتك الطيبة وعلى مرورك الكريم شكرا جزيلا لك

مبدع المستقبل ادهشتني بكلامك وجد انت لك عين ثاقبة لاني كنت اعرف هذا الخطا الذي لم اتقصده ولكنها كبوة جواد اهنئك على نظرتك المعمارية وبجد انت مبدع المستقبل ولكن اعتقد لو بدءت بالنظر من مدخل المنتجع الى نهايته قد تحس بشيء من الارتباط صح 
المهم اشكرك اخي وجزاك الله خيرا ونرى جديدك يا يا مبدع قريبا جدا ان شاء الله


----------



## alaabreaka (14 يوليو 2007)

اسف اخى بس المشروع ضعيف قوى


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (14 يوليو 2007)

:70: اخي العزيز ان رايت ان المشروع ضعيف فارجو المعذرة لاني لم اتاكد من قوته عشان عيونك

بس هذا من وجهة نظرك فقط وربنا يعينك على العموم مو مشكلة ان كان ضعيف او لا اهم شي بعيوني احلى من اي مشروع وعلى راي المثل (القرد في عين امة غزال):68: :68: 

اتمنى ان تنال مشاريعي الجاية حبك واقويها لك بفتامينات كمان ولا يهمكم يا احلى منتدى


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (14 يوليو 2007)

كنت بس اتمنى من الاخوة القائمين على المنتدى تعريفي طريقة رفع ملف فيديو للمشاريع لو امكن
وتحياتي للكل:7:


----------



## اميره صلاح (15 يوليو 2007)

يا اخى المشروع جميل جدا وربنا ويوفقك ونتمنى نشوف لك مشاريع تانية ان شاء الله
ويستاهل الامتياز


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (15 يوليو 2007)

اشكر لك اختي اميرة كلامك المتواضع الكبير الذي اخجلنا بجد اسم على مسمى اميرة باخلاق امراء
نتمنى منك الجديد ان انشاء الله اشكر لك اختي من جديد:d


----------



## ام المؤمنين (15 يوليو 2007)

جهد رائع وتستحق التقدير


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 يوليو 2007)

الحقيقه ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله في المستقبل 
حبيت بس اقول ان مشروعك باذن الله جميل فيه فكره جيده جدا لكن تعليقي الحقيقه على المسجد كان افضل لو كان بشكل افضل من ده مع العلم اني ارى ان فيه من الكتل المحيطه بمعنى انك ربطه مع المشروع بشكل او بآخر لكن كنت افضل لو كان بكتله افضل من هذه الكتله كذلك ايضا لايمنع ان تضع الاسلحة التي وضعتها لتربطه بباقي عناصر المشروع 
وعموما ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 يوليو 2007)

حاجه تانيه برضه وهي التراسات للشاليهات كان المفترض اصلا انك تعلي الشاليهات شويه او على الاقل التراسات ترتفع لانها في مستوى الشارع بمعنى اللي هيجلس فيها كانه في الشارع 
ياريت تتقبل نقدي بصدر رحب 
ولو في اي تعليق ممكن نتناقش فيه ان شاء الله 
اسف للاطاله وشكرا


----------



## sail (16 يوليو 2007)

المشروع جيد و يستحق الثناء
و قد اعجبنى توزيع المناطق الخضراء 
فالماء و الخضرة و الوجة الحسن يزهبن الحزن

فقط اخى عليك يتقبل جميع الاراء و عدم التاثر بالمخالف لرائيك
وفقك الله


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (16 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة من الله وبركاته
اخواني في الله الاعزاء
أم المؤمنين/ اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة وجزاك الله خيراً
مؤمن بالله / شكرا على ملاحظاتك القيمة جدا جدا وصراحةً موضوع مبنى المسجد كان نقطة خلاف بيني وبين احد الدكاترة بقوله ان المنتجع يحتاج الى والعياذ بالله بار اومثل مايقولوا ملهى ليلي طبعا انا رفضت وبقيت مصراً على موضوع المسجد وبقى الموضوع معلقا بين مشرف المشروع وبين الدكتور الاخر حتى نهاية المشروع فقمت بتصميم المسجد على عجلة من امري وبجد لم اخذ فيه تفكير اوتأني في التصميم وعند المناقشة قام الدكتور اياه بسؤالي اين البار فقلت له طبعا معاي بار بس بار بوالديه هههههههه واشرت الى المسجد وطبعا حافظت على فكرتي ببقاء المسجد لكن بسرعة وعدم تأني في التصميم
وبالنسبة لموضوع الشاليهات طبعا حصل خطأ فني في برنامج الماكس كان المفترض وجود رصيف ولكن طبقة الرصيف مش عارف انها نزلت شويتين واختفت وطبعا بعد الرندر وساعات الانتظار صعب تعيد نفس اللقطة وضيق الوقت يتربص بي.
Sail/ اشكرك على كلامك الرفيع الذوق وطبعا انا اتقبل اي رأي ومافي عندي اي مشكلة وان كان هناك من لم يعجبه مشروعي البتة فاعتقد غريبة لان حتى لو مشروعي مو حلو او ضعيف مثل ما قال البعض على الاقل فيها نخلة وصورة النخلة حلوة مو كل شي مو حلو يعني للأخر وانا لم اتاثر باي نقد بالعكس ارحب به سواء بناء او هدام اهم شي ثقتي بنفسي وثقتي بالعين التي ترى المشروع واشكرك مرة اخرى على نصيحتك لي وجزاك الله خيرا

ودمتم سالمين


----------



## العماري المعماري (16 يوليو 2007)

الصراحة ياخوي مشروع رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:14: 
واتنمى لك النوفيق 
وانا الصراحة ماعندي خبرة لمشروعك
لاني طالب مبتدي 
في كلية الهندسة (عدن)معمار


----------



## د. م. محمد الدهيبي (16 يوليو 2007)

عمل جميل جدا يستحق الثناء


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (16 يوليو 2007)

اشكر اخي العماري المعماري على المرور وعلى كلامك واتمنى منك ان تبداء بدراسة مواد الاخراج المعماري مثل الاتوكاد والماكس والفوتوشوب والمايا والاسكتش اب وغيرها وانا من دفعة الاستاذ المهندس / مارسيل طبعا تعرفة وكان مشرف رسالتي د.محمد حمود اتمنى لك التفوق والتقدم اخي

فرصة سعيدة د.م.محمد وانه لفخر لي مرورك وتفضلك بالتعليق الجميل على مشروعي وشكرا جزيلاً


----------



## miss decor (17 يوليو 2007)

مشروع كثير حلو مع اني لسه ماعندي خبره بس اعجبني :d


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (17 يوليو 2007)

miss decor/ اشكرك على مرورك الغالي وطبعا اي مهندس متخرج مهما كان مجتهد لا يمتلك ادنىخبرة وكلنا في حاجة الى التعلم مهما وصلنا الى مراحل متقدمة ارجو فقط الجهد والتأني وان شا الله الى الامام اختي العزيزة


----------



## البندقداري (17 يوليو 2007)

مشروع حلو قووووووووووووووووي كإظهار بس بس مفيش فكرة وربنا يوفقك


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (17 يوليو 2007)

اهلا اخي البندقداري واشكرك جدا على ملاحظتك ولكن مالم تلاحظة ان هناك فكرة للمشروع او بالاصح فلسفة معينة للمشروع وكنت قد ذكرتها في احد الردود ضمنيا
ولزيادة التشويق اتمنى منك ومن الزوار و الاعضاء ان يتمعنوا في الموقع العام للمشروع لإستخراج هذه الفكرة او الفلسفة المعمارية التي منها تكونت الفكرة العامة 
تحياتي للكل


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (18 يوليو 2007)

*اسف جدا ولكني نسيت وضع منظور الفندق فارجو العذرة*

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
ارفق لكم صورة لمنظور الفندق لعدم وجوده في الجهاز فقمت باحضاره من الخازن المؤقت ارجو ان ينال المنظور اعجابكم وشكرا​ 


​


----------



## engawy (18 يوليو 2007)

مجهود رائع بس بصراحة انا شايف كان ممكن الاهتمام بالماكس و الاظهار اكثرمن ذلك و خصوصا ان المشروع جيد ..............................مجرد رأي


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (18 يوليو 2007)

engawy/اشكرك على تلميحك ولكن بصدق هذا المشروع كان اول تجربة لي بالماكس بجد ولم اتوقع حتى انه قد يصل الى هذه الدرجة من العمل وطبعا كلنا نعرف في وقت مشروع التخرج الوقت ضيق وايضا انا وقعت في موضوع اجهزة الكمبيوتر التي لم تساعد كثيرا ولكني مقتنع جدا جدا بدرجة الاظهار وانا الان في مستوى يفوق الموضح في هذا المشروع بحمد الله وبتكرار التجارب وايضا تخصصت في عمل المونتاج السينمائي للمشاريع ولدي الكثير منها للكثير من الشركات ايضا


----------



## مبدع المستقبل (19 يوليو 2007)

أسعدت بكلامك. وأتمنى لك التوفيق والعمارة تستدعي تعليقات وأراء ووجهات نظر مختلفة المهم الإستمرارية نحو الأفضل


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (21 يوليو 2007)

اشكرك اخي مبدع المستقبل وتحية عطرة للجميع واهني الكل بحلول شهر رجب الفضيل علينا وعلى امة محمد الاسلامية


----------



## ATMAN (22 يوليو 2007)

يا اخي بارك الله فيك وجعلك ذخرا لهذه الامة


----------



## amie (22 يوليو 2007)

الصور ما ظهرت عندى يا أخى
رجاء اعادة رفع الصور على موقع آخر
لحاجتى لمعرفتة
بعد ما رايت ردود الاعضاء التى تبين روعة المشروع
أتمنى ألا تبخل على بذلك
وألف مبروك للامتياز


----------



## م / رانية (22 يوليو 2007)

للأسف أنا أيضاً لم تظهر عندي لا أعرف لماذا، ولكن واضح من الردود أنه مشروع جميل ياريت لو أستطيع أن أرى الصور


----------



## ATMAN (23 يوليو 2007)

هل من جديد


----------



## الدنيا لحظه (23 يوليو 2007)

الصور مش عايز تفتح لو كبيرة ياريت تضغطها لنتمكن من الاستفادة منها
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (24 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوني الاعزاء الصورواضحة وموجودة مش عارف بس ماهي المشكلة 
ولكن ولايهمكم ارفعها من جديد او اضغطها لأجل عيونكم وطلبكم الكريم
وانه ليشرفني وجودكم وردودكم على مشروعي المتواضع اخواني واخواتي
المهندسين

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ا الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (24 يوليو 2007)

حملها على موقع الملتقى من هذا الرابط ولك جزيل الشكر أخي الحبيب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploader.php


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (26 يوليو 2007)

ياترى ما وضحت الصور لسة


----------



## rose_arc (30 أغسطس 2007)

ربنا يوفقك مشروع جميل ويستاهل اعلى الدرجات وان شاء الله دائما للامام


----------



## AMMB5A (31 أغسطس 2007)

*تجربة جيدة*

السلام عليكم اخي معماري حتى الرمق 
المشروع جميل و لكن....... :87: ( طبعا اخي كلامي هذا للفائدة فقط لي و لك )
1. الطابع المعماري كما ذكر اخونا السوداني هو الطابع المعماري في لحج و ابين و شبوة و حضرموت و عدن و كذلك المحافظات الشمالية لان المشروع يمثل اليمن عامة و عدن خاصة فالعناصر المعمارية اليمنية كثيرا جدا :7: 
2. الموقع العام الربط فيه ضعيف و لا يكون لنا صورة جميلة على العكس يظهر تشتت المشروع و عدم التناغم و الانسجام بين الكتل .
3 . عدم و جود شارع يوصل الى الشاطئ ( بفرض حصول حادثة قرب الساحل لا سمح الله او نزيل في الفندق يمتلك معداته البحرية و يريد استخدامها ) 
4. اللاندسكيب هل لا تلاحظ معي انه غير متناسق على الاطلاق و الحركة فية صعبة النزلاء و كذلك الخدمات.
5. المسجد !!! 
اولا: اخي ان كانت عدن بلا طابع معماري على حسب قولك فان العمارة الاسلامية تظل موجودة في كل مكان .. 
ثانيا :بالنسبة لموقفك من موضوع البار فتشكر عليه و لكن كذلك المسجد ارى ان مشروع كهذا لا يتناسب مع وجود مسجد فيه لانه لا توجد ضوابط على المشاريع السياحية في عدن ( و انت تعلم قصدي )
6 . الاهتمام بتفاصيل الواجهات لم ياخذ وقته الكافي و لو اظهرت بعض التفاصيل لانعكس ذلك على شكل المشروع ككل .
7 . نصيحتي لك ان تتقبل النقد بكل صوره و لاتنفعل و اعلم انك لازلت في اول الطريق و عليك ان تتكيف مع كل الظروف ....:56: 
تقيم المشروع :
الاظهار المعماري 80 % ( كأول محاولة ) 
التصميم المعماري 65% 

هذا و لك خالص تحياتي


----------



## اللص الطائر (31 أغسطس 2007)

مشااء الله مجهود رائع


----------



## الفادي (31 أغسطس 2007)

عمل جيد.
حقيقة ان العمل يحتاج الى مزيد من الجهد حيث ان فكرة التصميم بسيطه كما ان هناك ضعف واضح في تصميم الواجهات للمبنى الرئيسي وتصميم الحدائق المحيطه يظهر وكأنه عمل غير مدروس عباره عن خطوط عشوائيه من المثلثات والدوائر.كما ان المطعم البحري ليس له ترابط بالشكل مع اي من تصاميم المنتجع والمسجد يخلو من اي عمل معماري.

اخي الكريم انا لا اقصد التجريح او الاساءه لعملك ولكن انا انتقد الاخرين وانتقد منهم وذلك من اجل النهوض والاستفاده من تعليقات وافكار الاخرين حتى اصل الى عمل يرتقي الى الجمال الحقيقي العمل يستحق برأيي الشخصي 60% فقط


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (1 سبتمبر 2007)

rose_arc اشكر تلك العبارات الجميلة التي خرجت من مشكاة معمارية واشكر تلك الكلمات التي رفعت من معنوياتي واشكر قائلها..

AMMB5A اشكر لك اخي على مرورك الكريم واكيد اتقبل النقد بصدر رحب كيف لا ونحن هنا للإستفادة والافادة واكيد ان ملاحظاتك سوف اكون لي نبراس وخطوط عريضة لآي مشروع اقوم بتصميمه
ولا اخفيك سرا :61: بعد عدة مشاهدات في المشروع ظهرت عيوب كثيرة واكثر بكثير ما تفضلت به اخي العزيز ولكن في نظري لازال مشروع عمري رغم اخطائي فيه لاني وضعت خلاصة دراستي فيه وان كان فيه من الامور المغلوط فيها الكثير والعيب ليس على تحصيل المعلومة ولكن العيب في شخصي وكلنا نعرف ان المهندس اذا تخرج من كليته فقط بنسبة 20% وباقي 80% فهي في الحياة العملية
اشكرك على ملاحظاتك القيمة واتمنى لك التوفيق.

اللص الطائر اشكر لك كلماتك الرائعة واتمنى لك التقدم

المهندس الصغير الفادي شكرا على ملاحظاتك الجرئية والمطروحة على ارض الواقع وبالنسبة لتنسيق الحديقة فانا تعمدت وضعها بالاسلوب الهندسي العشوائي لزيادة الحركة ومتعة الشخص في الانتقال من نقطة الى اخرى وطبعة ملاحظاتكم هي نقطة تحول في المشروع وارجو ان يستفيد منها الكل قبل ان استفيد انا منها اشكر لك نسبتك المؤية واتمنى ان نرى جديدك يا مهندسنا الصغير :56:


----------



## sali-dido05 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله مشروع جميل جدا يستاهل درجة الأمتياز وأعطيك 75 % بسى عندي سؤال وهو عن البرنامج الذي أستخدمته في هذا المشروع ، أنا أضن أنه 3 دي ماكس وأرجو لك التوفيق


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (1 سبتمبر 2007)

sali-dido05 شكرا على الكلمات الرقراقة الجميلة اما بالنسبة للبرنامج فهو خليط بي برنامج الاتوكاد وبرنامج الماكس واخير برنامج الفوتوشوب:63:


----------



## الفادي (1 سبتمبر 2007)

لماذا تم حذف المشاركه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مني السيد (1 سبتمبر 2007)

مش عارفه اقلك ايه انت المفروض تاخد اكتر من امتياز بجد رائع


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (2 سبتمبر 2007)

سلام من الله عليكم

اخي العزيز المهندس الصغير ............ الفادي اي مشاركة تقصد بقولك ؟؟؟؟ 

منى السيد/ اشكرك جدا على عباراتك وارجو التوفيق لنا ولك


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (4 سبتمبر 2007)

أعطي لهذا المشروع 80% مع أمنياتي لكي بالتوفيق


----------



## الصبا (4 سبتمبر 2007)

اهم كتل عجبتنى هى كتله الفندق وكدلك مبنى الاداره غايه فى الجمال
شكرا


----------



## HARD MAN (4 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود كبير وعمل جميل وماشاء الله عليك من النظرة الأولة أعطيك 90% ولكن لي كودة قريبة بعد أن ألقي نظرة عن كثب 

انتظرني 


أخوك أبو أحمد


----------



## أروى (4 سبتمبر 2007)

89%
شغلك جميل 
اتمنى لك التوفيق
ان شاء الله


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (5 سبتمبر 2007)

الاعزاء الكرام/

- سعيد السعيدي شكرا لمرورك الكريم وتقييم المشروع بدرجة جيد جدا اعتبره وسام لي
- الصبا بالفعل اختي العزيزة وانا كذلك مغرم بكتلة الادارة ومبنى الفندق وطبعا مغرم بكل المشروع:7: 
شكرا لك على مشاركتك لي
- Hard Man انه لشرف كبير لي مرورك وتقييمك لمشروعي بهذه الدرجة بس كفاية لهنا 
اخاف تتعمق وتنزل الدرجة للحضيض هههههههههه :82: اهلا بك في اي وقت بس على راحتك جدا
- الاخت العزيزة اروى جزاك الله خير على تقييمك القيم لي واتمنى لك التوفيق 


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*تهنئة بالشهر الكريم شهر الصيام والعبادة*

اشكر كل من وضع لي ملاحظات جميلة وبنائة

واتمنى للكل شهر كريم وفضيل واتمنى ان نكون ممن قال رسول الله فيهم

(من قام رمضان ايماناَ واحتساباً غفر الله له ماتقدم من ذنبه)

اتمنى من الله ان يعينني واياكم على قيام رمضان وان يبلغنا ليلة القدر بإذنه

هو الولي على ذلك والقادر وجزاكم الله خيرا


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمد اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## احب العمارة (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*لديك الحس المعماري*

المشروع يبرز ان لديك حس معماري 
كان يحتاج مزيد من الوقت للوصول الي المستوي الأفضل 
تقديري 88% الف مبروك وننتظر منك المزيد
كل عام والجميع بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المعظم


----------



## jatli33 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

bon projet des trés belle volumes mais tu peut construire sur les montagnes


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (12 سبتمبر 2007)

احب العمارة
اشكرك على مدحك اياي ومشروعي وطبعا لا شيء كامل وكل شيء

يتحمل التطوير مهما كان ليصل الى الافضل وكما تفضلتم عامل الوقت

كان هو المسيطر.......... 

جزاك الله خير واتمنى للكل صياما مقبولا واعمالا مقبولة وشهرا مغفورا 

وفطرا مبارك بإذن الله تعالى


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (13 سبتمبر 2007)

jatli33

Pour votre question sur la construction au-dessus de la montagne que j'ai l'étude de travail a indiqué l'existence de la difficulté technique de la pente de montagne nettement si le traitement avait été de grands montants chargés 

Merci du mot de passe et la critique de souhait de la langue arabe peut mieux répondre à toi​


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (13 سبتمبر 2007)

المشروع بشكل عام يستحق تقدير ممتاز وان كان لابد من التعليق فاعتقد ان بوابه المنتجع لم تكن على نفس المستوى الابداعي لباقي المشروع وان كانت اولى العناصر بالابهار وكذلك المدخل الا ان المشروع في مجمله اكثر من رائع بالتوفيق 
وكل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## Rony (13 سبتمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله - يستحق الدرجة


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (14 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه , بس الي ملاحظه بسيطه لوكان المسجد من ضمن البناء (الفندق) , لأنه أصبح بعيد ومعزل .
يبقى هذا رأي الخاص . ,الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (15 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي مؤيد على مرورك الكريم وعلى ملاحظتك القيمة

انا طبعا فصلت المسجد لانه مبنى خاص بالعبادة ويجب ان يتميز بموقع خاص بعيد عن ضوضاء

المنطقة الترفيهية المقاربة للفندق وايضا لحصول المصلي على الحسنات بمشيه الى المسجد برجليه

وطبعا اذا لاحظت هناك ممر خاص مسقوف بتعريشة من الفندق الى المسجد لتاكيد اهمية المسجد

كمبنى رئيسي في المشروع


----------



## بسنت (15 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع جميل
land scapeاكتر من رائع
الكتل موفقة جدا 
بس فين المساقط الافقية؟


----------



## ragabgogo (16 سبتمبر 2007)

ربنا يوفقك شغلك حلو فعلا ورائع ويستحق التقدير ويا ريت كان بامكانك رفع المساقط فالمناظير جميلة ولكن المسقط هو الأساس وعلي العموم الشغل جميل ولكن الملحوظه في المسجد كما اخبرك مؤمن بالله وربنا يجعلك دائما في تقدم


----------



## rafter (16 سبتمبر 2007)

فعلا يستحق امتياز


----------



## احمد امام حماد (16 سبتمبر 2007)

الحقيقة ياخى انه المشروع يمكن تقييمه من خلال المستوى المحيط به من زملاء اخرين 
وقياسا على المستوى العام للمجموعة قد يكون الافضل وقد يكون لا
لكن خلينا من التصميم الذى قد يناسب مرحلة التخرج ولكن المهم الاخراج فى هذه المرحلة السنية
واعتقد ان هذا الاخراج لو انه شخصى وزاتى بدون مساعدات خارجية فهو ممتاز اما الأفكار والفلاسف 
وما شابه فمن الواضح انك قد لاتتقبل النقد بدليل ردك على من رأى من وجهة نظره ان المشروع ضعيف وهو حقه فيما يرى فهل اردت اخذالأراء التى تناسبك فقط ام انك قد طرحته للعامة وهذه هى مشكلتنا اننا لانقبل النقد حتى لو كان سباب هذا رايه
والخلاصة ان الطالب حتى مشروع التخرج لا يمكن اعتباره صاحب رؤيه او توجه او مدرسة لكن من خلال الخبرة التى تحصل عليها ان شاء الله تكون انت اول ناقد لنفسك وسع صدرك ياخى
دكتور احمد امام


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (16 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي بسنت شكرا اخي العزيز على مرورك وكلماتك الجميلة وطبعا بالنسبة للمساقط الافقية فهي كبيرة بعض الشيء وارجو ان اوفق في رفعها قريبا بإذن الله
اخي ragabgogo انه لشرف مرورك وطرحك لبعض الكلمات الرقراقة لي وطبعا بالنسبة لتصميم المسجد فقد كان على عجل وكنت اتمنى ان يكون افضل من هذا الشكل ولكن قدر الله وماشاء فعل
عزيزي rafter جزاك الله خير على كلماتك
دكتور احمد امام اعتقد ان طريقة النقد هي المشكلة ويا استاذي العزيز انا لو كنت تمعنت في الردود فقد تحصلت على نقد معماري صحيح وواضح ومتجة بشكل كامل ورديت عليه بشكل اوضح وطبعا كنت في فترة تصميم ولم اكن مهندس كامل المعالم والكمال لله وليس من حق اي انسان مهما كان مستواه ان يقول لاي مشروع بأنه ضعيف لان اي مشروع مهما كان لدية جانب مميز فيه ولو كان ضعيف من وجة نظر البعض واذا كان الاخ المذكور قد حدد مكان الضعف للمشروع لكنت استطعت الرد عليه ولكنه استهزء وتكلم بسمتوى لا يليق لمهندس ان يتكلم به ونحن هنا للنقد البناء فكان ردي بنفس المستوى واعتقد ان تقييم المشروع بدرجة ممتاز جاء على يد دكاترة وليس هواه وإن كان للمشروع جوانب ناقصة او فيه من العيوب الكثير ولكنه يبقى مشروع عمري وصممت فيه كل زاوية وكل شبر بعرقي وبدون اي تدخل اي كان اعتقد هذا جواب كافي للأخ المذكور ولك استاذي العزيز د.احمد امام


----------



## metalsword (16 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم لم أجد في نفسي سوى كلمات التهنئة على هذا المشروع 
أنا أجده جميل وينبئ عن ظهور معماري فذ على الساحة المعمارية
جهدك ياعزيزي كبير وتشكر عليه وأتمنى لك مستقبلاً معمارياً رائعاً 
أما تقييمي لمشروعك 85% 
وفقك الله


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور على هذا المجهود


----------



## نداء فلسطين (16 سبتمبر 2007)

والله مشروع رائع 
اكتيير حلو بتوفيق


----------



## ammarco (17 سبتمبر 2007)

المشرووووع جدا رائع ياااا"ارس"
نتمنى تكون من الكبر المعمارين في اليمن والعالم العربي
اخوك وصديقك ammar
وشكراً


----------



## eng_roro4a (18 سبتمبر 2007)

ربنا معاك ويوفقك
حلو اوى اوى المشروع


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (18 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكركم اخواني على الرد والحمد لله كل هذا بفضل الله

اعانكم الله في رمضان على شكره وذكره وحسن عبادته


----------



## معمارى مبتدئ (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جميل جدا والله المشروع ده بس ياريت تقولنا انت عملته باية واريد ان اعرف من منك ما هى اهم البرامج التى يمكن للمهندس المعمارى ان يتعلمها ويتقنها لان انا لسه داخل عمارة جديد وانا شايف ان فيه برامج كتتتتير للتصميم 
ارجو الرد


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (19 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز معماري مبتدئ/
شكرا على مرورك وبالنسبة للبرامج هناك الكثير منها مثل ماتفضلت ولكن من اهمها طبعا:
AutoCad \ 3D studio MAX \ ArchiCad
وطبعا لا ننسى PhotoShop وهو البرنامج المختص باللمسة الاخيرة في المشاريع

وهناك برضة الكثير من البرامج مثل Maya \ ImageSoft \ LightWave
ولكنها تحتاج الى اجهزة خاصة للمعالجة القوية مثل اجهزة Work Graphic Station

وبالنسبة لمعماري مبتدئ مثل اخي العزيز انصحك في البداية التعرف بشكل كاااامل على الاتوكاد
وبل ودعه ان يكون جزء من حياتك اليومية لانه اساس الرسم الهندسي بالكمبيوتر ثم تعرف على باقي البرامج مثل الماكس والفوتوشوب وبالممارسة والمثابرة ان شاء الله سوف تلم بالكثير ونحن معك خطوة بخطوة وان شاء الله تتقدم وتصل الى مستويات متطورة بالجهد والجد


----------



## مبدع المستقبل (22 سبتمبر 2007)

سلام
هذه المرة مش تعليق ولكن طلب اذا سمحت  
بالحقيقة أنا طالب بكلية الهندسة جامعة صنعاء. ومشروعنا هذه المرة بيكون في عدن بالتحديد الموقع المختار لخليجي 20_2010. الموقع يقع بالقرب من محمية الحسوة للطيور ويطل على البحر. الموقع جدا ممتاز ومنطقة جذب سياحي الا انه ولسوء الحظ منطقة الصرف الصحي للمدينة يقع في الشمال وقد تعرفنا على عدن من خلاله لكن يا ريت لو معاك أي شي ممكن يساعدنا في الدراسة التحليلية بما يخص البناء التقليدي في مدينة عدن. أما بالنسبة للموقع بمساعدة google,earht ,وجدنا المعلومات التي تهمنا في عملية التصميم. 
ولك مننا جزيل الشكر


----------



## شذى الايمان (22 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع جميل جدا
ويارب يلاقي الفرصه ويلامس ارض الواقع
موفق باذن الله


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (25 سبتمبر 2007)

اهلا اخواني الاعزاء وشكرا على وجودكم ضمن مشروعي

اخي مبدع المستقبل يشرفني المساعدة وتستطيع التواصل عن طريق البريد الالكتروني الموجود

على صور المشروع، في انتظارك

شذى الايمان/ جزاك الله خير على كلماتك وان شاء الله وموافقة ايضاً


----------



## معمارية من البصرة (25 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع جميل
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## أبن الفيحاء-حسن (25 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
مشروع جميل .
ولكن:
اليمن بلد له مفردات معمارية عديدة أراك لم تحاول الاستخدام لهذه المفردات بصورة اكثر تطبيق في مستوا الكتل .اني عارف ان هذا السؤال ورد عليك اكثر من مرة .
لو كانت هناك مخططات افقية توضح معالم فكرتك بصورة أوضح.
أرجو أن لا أزعجتك .
نسبة المئوية لعملك 
65%
الميل نحو الحداثة لماذا لا يكون باستخدام اسس الماضي وتعامل معها بروح العصر.
ساحل العشاق اين هو امتداده في مشروعك وانت تستطيع الاستفادة منة ولديك لمسة لا بأس بها .


----------



## mustafa756i (25 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز انت اذا تريد ان نقيم المشروع كمشروع نظري اعتقد ان المشروع ليس بهذه القوة وذا تريد ان تقارن مشرعك انا سوف ارسل لك مجموعة من مشاريع التخرج وانت تحكم على مشروعك مقارنة بتلك المشاريع
لكن بحكم كما قلت انك في تماس مع العمل الحقيقي قبل ثلاث سنين من مشروع التخرج لربما كان له تاثير على المشروع
وفي النهاية اتمنى ان تكون ناجح في الحياة العملية فهي المحك الحقيقي


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (25 سبتمبر 2007)

معمارية من البصر/ شكرا جزيلا لك اختي العزيزة وجزاك الله خير

اخي إبن الفيحاء-حسن/ صحيح سبق وطرح عليَّ هذا السؤال وسبق وان اجبت عليه في صفحات المنتدى انا لم اتهرب من المفردات اليمنية ولكن اعتقد انت تقصد بها هنا القمريات وغيره وهذا لا 
يمت بصلة بعمارة مدينة عدن اتمنى ان تتحقق من ردي على الاخ سوداني في صفحات هذا المشروع
وشكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز

mustafa756i/ بالنسبة لمشروعي فانا اعرف بانه ليس بهذه القوة او هذه الجرئة صحيح ولكن كمشروع للتخرج وكتجربة اولى بالاخراج الرقمي وكتجربة اولى لي بهذا المنتدى فانا فخور به وبالنسبة لمشاريع سابقة فقد اطلعت على الكثير واعلم ان مستواي ليس بالمستوى العالمي او الرائع ولكنه الان تطور بشكل افضل عن سنتين قبل اخراج هذا المشروع وبالنسبة للنقطة المهمة في مداخلتك وهي عن نزولي الى العمل في وقت مبكر صحيح فقد اثر على نظرتي بالمشاريع السياحية واثر في التصميم واحسست بمدى تلائم الشكل والوظيفة من خلال دراسة حالة السوق وخاصة السوق اليمني لذلك لم اسبح في الخيال وانا اصمم واخرج مشروعي بل وقفت الى الحد المعقول من وجة نظري وشكرا لك ولمداخلتك القيمة اخي


----------



## bradoine (25 سبتمبر 2007)

رمضان كريم


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا برادوني على جملتك والله اكرم وكل سنة وانت طيب اخي


----------



## مهندس العمارة (26 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي معماري حتى الرمق الاخير

مشروعك بالنسبة لطالب تخرج اعتقد انه يستحق التقدير

وان كان الاخوة قد ابدوا ملاحظاتهم ونقدهم البناء ... والذي إن شاء الله يرجون منه افادة اخيهم المهندس القادم بقوة

فأنا لا ازيد على ملاحظاتهم ... سوى بتعليق بسيط


فليتذكر كل منا انه كان في يوم من الايام طالب .. يسعى ليحظى مشروعه بالتقدير
لم نولد ومعنا الدكتوراه او مهندسين جاهزين ومتمكنين ..
ولو ان اي طالب فيكم,,على ايامه,, تعرض لكلمة (( مشروعك ضعيف )) بدون التوضيح لماذا ... لما تقبلها ولو من بروفيسور

افيدوا اخاكم ... ولا تحاكموه ... وان كان لابد من الحكم ... فحاكموه ببيان جريمته :69:


----------



## المعمار العكبوت (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الا تعتقد الاظهار يغطي على كثير من عيوب المشروع فلا نلاحظ كتلة قوية ذات واجهة مبدعة غنية بالتفاصيل تدل على اباع المصمم ارجو ان من الله ات لا اكون قد اثقلت عليك لكن المفروض بنا عندما نريد ان نتطور بمجال العمارة ان لا نقنع بمثل هذه الاشكل التي اصبحت مملة وعادية مثل الشكل الرئيسي الذي هو مجرد اسطوانة وكيرف


----------



## المجموعة المعمارية (26 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي ارسلان ... 
في البداية يعتبر انجاز تستحق الثناء عليه لكن.......
العمل المعماري الناجح ليس مناظير وواجهات فقط بل ايضا وظيفة صح. هل مشروعك هذا محلول وظيفيا وبشكل صحيح فاذا كان غير ذلك فمشروعك فاشل ولا نستطيع ان نقيم مشروعك ولا ان نضع لك نسبة مئوية لمشروع ، نستطيع ان نضع نسبة للمنظور فقط
وشي ثاني اين الطابع المعماري اليمني ؟؟؟؟

اخوك م/ ماجد


----------



## عمر عثمان ابراهيم (26 سبتمبر 2007)

لك اللللف تحيه اخى المعمارى حقيقتا عمل رائع يستحق الثناء ولكن لدى بعض الانتقادات فى الاخراج فيما يتمثل فى الموقع العام وبما انه منتجع مطل على الساحل وبه تسع شاليهات يجب عليك عمل اخراج واضح للشاطئ


----------



## فتوح (26 سبتمبر 2007)

للأسف لم تظهر لدي صورة المسجد

وإن كنت قرأت في المشاركات عن اهمية موقعه في المشروع مع غرابة المنارة

طبعاً تخصصي بعيد عن العمارة 

ولكن ممكن اديلك درجة عالية جداً إذا ظهرت صورة المسجد 

أما باقي المشروع ومن خلال المنظور الرأسي أرى الداخل للمشروع لا يرى المسجد وإن كنت اخترت له مكانا مميز ببعده عن المسبح ولكن لماذا لا تظهره لمن خارج المشروع 

فيدخل الناس للصلاة وأيضاً مع الثواب يكون الدخل من التسوق أو التعرف على الفندق وباقي الخدمات

ألف مبروك التخرج وإن شاء الله موفق في العمل


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اعزائي على مروركم الكبير والدائم والغني بالمعلومات والنقد البناء
اخي مهندس العمارة / شكرا لك جزيل الشكر وطبعا كلامك على العين والراس
المعمار العكبوت/ قد يكون كلامك صحيح ولكن الاشكال الموجودة في المشروع قد درستها بشكل كامل وكافي لتتحقق الوحدة التصميمة في كل جوانب المشروع وفي كل مبنى واذا كان انتقداك حول كتلة الفندق فلا باس في وقت ان باقي الكتل لم تطال الانتقاد ورغم ذلك فكتلة الفندق جميلة ولوكانت كيرف مثلما تفضلت فكلها اشكال هندسية سواء تكررت ام لم تتكرر 
المجموعة المعمارية/ صحيح اخي كلامك من ناحية صادق وصريح ولكني اعتقد قد وفقت في الجانب الوظيفي اكثر من الاخراجي وطبعا هذا شهادة دكاترة القسم واسف لاني لم استطع طرح المساقط الافقية لكبر حجمها ولكني ساحاول وبالنسبة للتراث اليمني في المشروع والطابع اليمني فقد سبق واجبت على هذا السؤال في نقد سابق اخي العزيز
عمر عثمان ابراهيم/ الشاطئ بقى على حالة لان له حرمته وطبعا يجب الابقاء على رمال الشاطئ خاصة وان رمال شاطئ العشاق من الرمال الذهبية الصحية جدا
استاذي العزيز/فتوح كشرا على مرورك وعلى كلماتك الرقيقة واتمنى ان يظهر لك المسجد قريبا جدا


----------



## mimi25 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

ساكون واضحة معك أخي الكريم و أتمنى أن تملك روح رياضية عالية لكي تتقبل هذا الكم الهائل من التعليقات.
أود أن أتكلم عن المسجد لأن الفكرة في حد ذاتها لا تروق لي، ربما كان من الأصح و الأفيد أن تستغني عن المسجد و أن تعوضه بمصلى كامل المرافق سواء منفرد أو تابع للفندق ، لأني اعتقد أن بناء مسجد ضمن مركب سبحي و ليس ببعيد عن المسبح و الشاطئ منافي للقيم و الأخلاق التي يملكها كل مسلم مهما كانت جنسيته، أيضا فإن تصميم المسجد الذي قمت به فقير من حيث عناصر العمارة الإسلامية، فقد كان طابعه الهندسي لا يتوافق مع بقية العناصر، كان من الأحسن لو اعطيته طابعا خاصا بك و متوافق مع المركب السياحي بشكل عام مع مراعاة العناصر الاساسية في بناء المسجد. لأن الهدف من بناء المسجد هو العبادة و العبادة لا تتوقف على النمط المعماري للمكان.
أرجو أن تكون قد فهمت قصدي أخي الكريم، و أطلب من الإخوة التعليق على كلامي​


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (30 سبتمبر 2007)

بالنسبة لأختي الكريمة اعتقد انك قد اصبتي في ناحية واخطأتي في ناحية
-كلامك صحيح بان تصميم المسجد جاء فقيرا بعض الشيء وهذا يعوز على انه تم تصميم الواجهات في اخر لحظة ولم اتمكن من التفكر الجيد بواجهاته

-بالنسبة بانه لا يتوافق مع بقية العناصر فهذا غير صحيح فهنا روابط كبيرة وكثيرة جعلته ضمن المركب السياحي مثل ما تفضلتي واعتقد انك لم تتمعني في كامل عناصر التصميم وعناصرها المعمارية والانشائية بشكل واضح والا لما قلتي هذه الملاحظة

-وموضوع انه كان الاكتفاء بوجود مصلى فقط وان وجود المسجد ينافي القيم والاخلاق لقربه من المسبح او الشاطئ فهذا مرفوض البتة فكم من مساجد توجد بجانبها الاسواق والمراقص وكلنا نعلم هذا وليس من المفترض اخراج المسجد من اي منطقة فقط لوجوده ضمن منطقة غير اخلاقية وانا لم اضعه في مرقص بل منتجع سياحي فيه من المسلمين الكثير لانه في بلاد اسلام وطبعا الدال على الخير كفاعلة ولوجود الشاليهات والفندق لزم وجود مسجد وهذه دراسة ميدانية وليست فكرة والسلام 

اعتقد ان يكون قد وصلك تفسيري بشكل واضح اختي العزيزة واشكر لك الاهتمام والتعليق البناء والمفيد ودمتي لنا ،،،


----------



## mimi25 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

أرجو أن يوفقك الله إلى ما تحب و ترضى يا أخي الكريم و أجد أنك تدافع عن مشروعك بقوة كبيرة و هذا ما يعجبني أصلا هو الثقة بالنفس و الدفاع عن المشروع الذي نقوم به، لأنه و في النهاية العمارة فن و إبداع و آراء شخصية، إذ لا يمكننا مثلا أن نلوم Leonardo Da vinci عندما استعمل ألوانا باهتة في لوحته Mona lisa لأنه استعملها عن يقين و لأيصال فكرة ما...
لكنني مازلت مصصمة على رأيي....:71: 
بارك الله فيك و أتمنى ان لا يكون كلامي ثقيلا ، و كل عام و أنت بخير


----------



## الملكة فريدة (30 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع رائع ومميز


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اختي mimi25 على مرورك مرة اخرى وانه لشرف وجودك من جديد واعتقد ان اصرارك على رأيك يعكس شيء من شخصيتك القيادة ولكني اتمنى الا يكون اصرار دون مبرر لأني اعتقد وضحت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك عن وجهة نظر صحيحة واعتقدها لاني تعايشتها شخصيا في نزولي الى مواقع سياحية اتمنى لك الخير وشكرا جزيلا اختي العزيزة وبالعكس كلامك ليس ثقيلا بل قمة في الذووق الرفيع والنقد الهندسي البناء فجزاك الله خيرا

الملكة فريدة جزاك الله خيرا على مرورك الدائم في مشاركاتي المتواضعة واتمنى تواصلك المتكرر في منتدانا الغالي


----------



## mimi25 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

والله ما حضورنا في هذا المنتدى إلا دليل على رغبتنا في التعلم و الاستفاذة من ذوي الخبرة و الاكفاء أمثالك، فلا تبخل علينا بمعلومة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تيماء تو (1 أكتوبر 2007)

هل بامكانك ارسال انمشروع بصيغة الارشيكاد او الاوتوكاد و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس قسام (1 أكتوبر 2007)

مبارك التخرج أخي الحبيب ..

مشروعك يوجد فيه الكثير من الفنون المعمارية الرائعة .. وأشكرك على جهدك الرائع . أحسنت


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (1 أكتوبر 2007)

اختي العزيزة تيماء اشكرك على مرورك وللأسف ملف المشروع بشكل كامل غير موجود ولكني لازلت امتلك المشروع بالاتوكاد الـ 3d فقط وليس كمساقط افقية لأنها اتلفت في هجوم انتحاري للفيروسات على جهازي المجاهد والذي قضي عليه في بداية هذه السنة


----------



## sadamara (2 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي العزيز نتمنى لكم النجاح في عملكم فقط عندي ملاحظه وهي ان تصميم الفندق لم يتناسب مع الواجهات النهريه او البحريه وواجهة الفندق مقلوبه ليس فيها احتضان رمزي للبحرولم تحتوي على تدرج يتناسب والواجهه
اخزك سعد العراقي


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (4 أكتوبر 2007)

sadamara/ شكرا على مرورك الغالي وبالعكس الواجهة المطلة على البحر رغم انها محدبة الى المنظر البحري ولكنها مطلة عليها من الطرف الى الطرف وطبعا قمت بدراسة اتجاهات الشمس وحركة الرياح لتنسيق اتجاة الواجهة ومنظر البحر واذا امعنت النظر في الموقع العام لتبين لك عكس ملاحظتك وشكرا جزيلا لك على المرور الكريم


----------



## حسام يونس (4 أكتوبر 2007)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## cadmax4 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله ما شاء الله.....و لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
اخي الحبيب معماري حتى الرمق ا تحية طيبة مني الى من فاز بجدارة بلقب المهندس اهنئك وارجو من المولى جل وعلى ان يكون لك في الحياة العملية ما يجعلك من المتميزين 
كما ادعوا كافة الطلبة المقدمين على التخرج ان لا يكتفوا بمشروع صغير ارضاءا لانفسهم وعليهم ان يخوضوا في ابحر المشاريع الكبرى كي يكون لهم حظ للالمام بالعمارة من كل جوانبها و بكل افكارها ومتطلباتها 

اللهم وفق كل من شهد لك بالوحدانية ولنبيك بالرسالة ....آمين


----------



## معماري ينبع (4 أكتوبر 2007)

مجهود رائع


----------



## بحيري (4 أكتوبر 2007)

وفقك الله وأتمني لك حياة مهنية رائعة


----------



## ذي يزن (5 أكتوبر 2007)

تحية طيبة وبعد , , 

اولا اود ان احييك على التصميم الخارجي المميز ، الا انني . . . 
برايي ان توزيع الشاليهات لم يكن موفقا ، حيث لديك طول واجهة كبيرة على الساحل ومن الممكن استغلالها بشكل افضل بالمزيد من الشاليهات المطلة على البحر باستخدام تصميم الزيك زاك ، بحيث يبرز من كل شاليه صالة وغرفة وتكون الشاليهات متلاصقة ، وحسب ما قمت به من مشارع شاليهات في احد دول الخليج فان المساحة المستغلة من الارض تتراوح ما بين 120-180م متكرر لدور ارضي واول تتفاوت حسب التشطيب واحتياك كل عائلة وغالبا تكون طول الواجهة للشاليهات المطلة مباشرة على الساحل لا تزيد عن 8م.

مع تحياتي وتقديري . .


----------



## ذي يزن (5 أكتوبر 2007)

يا عزيزي

لم يلاحظ اي لمسات للعمارة اليمنية التاريخية والزاخرة باختلاف الحضارات .

مع تحياتي وتقديري . .


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (6 أكتوبر 2007)

اهلا اخي العزيز ذي يزن في مشاركتي المتواضعة:

بالنسبة لتوزيع الشاليهات فهو التوزيع الذي لم يعترض عنه اي من دكاترتنا الافاضل في قسم كلية الهندسة المعمارية لما فيه من توزيع مرتب ويعطي لكل شاليه رؤية واضحة للبحر والشاطئ حيث ان التصميم الزيك زاك مثل ما تفضلت قد يقتحم حرمة الشاطئ وهذا ما لا أريده لكي يبقى الشاطئ متنفسا للألعاب الرياضية الشاطئية وليكون ايضا منطقة بعد امنة في حال الموجات العالية او المد وهذا ضمن دراسة حركة البحر يا استاذي العزيز وتلاصق الشاليهات ليست فكرة جيدة ابدا في مدينة عدن الساحلية الرطبة الحارة جدا حيث يجب وجود منطقة لتخلخل الهواء بين المباني وهذا ما ظهر في مواقع الشالهيات وعدم تلاصقها بشكل كبير.....

أما سؤالك الثاني فقد قمت بالاجابة عليه في احد الردود في هذه الصفحات وارجو الاطلاع عليه لتصحيح فهم وفكرة العمارة اليمنية اكثر وشكرا جزيلا لك اخي على المرور وابداء الرأي الفعال والبناء


----------



## سلمى (6 أكتوبر 2007)

realy your project is very very very very wonderfull


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (8 أكتوبر 2007)

اهلا اختي سلمى وشكرا جزيلا على الكلمات الجدا جدا جدا رائعة

وبالنسبة لطلبك اعتقد انه كانت لدي بعض الافكار عن المباني المكتبية سأبحث عنها في أرشيفي وارفعها لك إن شاء الله إن حصلت عليها في القريب العاجل .....


جزاكم الله خيرا وخواتيم مباركة ان شاء الله


----------



## مهم (9 أكتوبر 2007)

عمل رائع ويستحق التقدير والامتياز والتوفيق


----------



## scarface6us (18 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يوفقك وبارك الله في جهوك


----------



## vrayman (19 أكتوبر 2007)

والله برنس فى الديزين 
هو كمان كان عايز شويه تظبيط كمبيوتر 
بس المجمل والله رائع


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (21 أكتوبر 2007)

سلام من الله عليكم ورحمة

اخواني:

مهم/ جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الإطراء والمديح اخي العزيز

scarface6us/ شكرا على المرور الكريم والرائع

vrayman/ مرورك ومديحك لمشروعي تاج على رأسي ووسام على صدريلكلمات من انسان محترم ومحترف جدا في مجاله وطبعا كأول تجربة لي في الاخراج الرقمياعتقد مقبولة أليس كذالك..؟؟ شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## محمد ظاهر (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*محمد ظاهر*

الله يعطيك العافية بس يا اخي انا شايف عندك فكر مميز في العمارة و لكن الاخراج (اخراج المشروع )ضعيف جدا النسبة الماوية 91 % من ناحية المشروع اما من ناحية اخراج المشروع 50%


----------



## m_03_taz (22 أكتوبر 2007)

nice progect man bas elsowar os3'yara mesh keda ?


----------



## الوفية دائما (22 أكتوبر 2007)

ما شاء الله


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (4 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي محمد ظاهر/ انا شايف انك ظلمتنا في موضوع الاخراج فالاخراج جميل وماشاء الله عليه
وهذا بشهادة الكثير من المهندسين الكبار جدا وطبعا هي اول تجربة لي بالاخراج الرقمي

اخي العزيز معتز/ شكرا لمرورك الكريم وطبعا اتمنى منك الكتابة بلغة عربية واضحة افضل من هذه اللغة الدخيلة

الوفية دائما/ شكرا اختي العزيزة على كلمتك الرائعة

وجزاكم الله خير،،،


----------



## شيرين احمد محمود (5 نوفمبر 2007)

مشروع جميل
اتمنى لك التوفيق و النجاح


----------



## arch_alduribi (5 نوفمبر 2007)

مشروع يستاهل الامتياز.... 
وعلى فكرة أنا من المعجبين بمشروعك من حين مدافعتك لهُ....... والله يوفقك في حياتك العملية..


----------



## RBF (6 نوفمبر 2007)

يا جماعه الموضوع كده وسع منكم جداً 
المشروع ضعيف، و ده واضح، بصراحه المشروع ده لو مشروع تخرج عندنا، ماياخدش أكتر من 55/65 %، ده بالكتير
الإظهار سيء جداً جداً جداً، و مش هانتكلم عن الأخطاء التصميميه ، الردود قتلتها بحثاً

ده ممكن يكون مشروع طالب في سنه تانيه، لو كده ممكن يوصل للـ80%، مش أكتر من كده بأي حال من الأحوال

و بالنسبه لأن صاحب المشروع بدأ حياته العمليه قبل مايتخرج بـ3 سنوات، و المشروع ده مشروع عمره، فده بجد بيجعلني أتسائل عن مستوى العماره و المعماريين في اليمن
إذا كان الشخص ده بخبرته دي، و هو ده أحسن ما عمل ؟؟!!!!!!!!

يا أخي انظر نظرة مدققه قليلاً في المشاريع المعروضه في المنتدى، و برضه انظر على التجارب الأوليه لمصممي الماكس و الفوتوشوب
هتلاقي إن أمامك شوط طوييييييييييييل

و بالنسبه للأعضاء، فأتمنى انهم يكونوا أكثر مباشره في التعليق، نحن نريد الصلاح في النهايه ليس إلا، و الصراحه مش بتزعل، دي بتفيد، حتى لو كانت قاسيه
معلش على قسوتي، بس بجد بتعصب جداً أما ألاقي حاجه واضحه زي الشمس و الناس مش مقدراها حق تقديرها


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (6 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على تعليقك الرائع والواضح والنير بس اتمنى تهدي شوية نحن مش في حرب يا استاذي

وموضوع النسبة برضة اشكرك عليها ومستوى العمارة في اليمن معروووف جدا من زمان ومشهور ولا يحتاج ابدا ان تتسائل حضرتك او غيرك عنه لانه في غنى عن التساؤل

وفي الاول والاخير (هذا رأيك الشخصي) ويدل على بعد او قصر في النظر ومرة اخرى اشكرك على المشاركة


----------



## معمارية سعودية (6 نوفمبر 2007)

معماري حتى الرمق الأخير

ألف ألف مبروك ، ماشاء الله لقد حاز تصميمك على إعجابي
الله يوفقك آمين

سؤال: ماهو البرنامج الذي استخدمته في ال3d ؟


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (6 نوفمبر 2007)

معمارية سعودية اهلا بك اختي العزيزة وماهي اخبار رسالتك؟

انا بالنسبة للبرنامج فهو خليط من الاتوكاد والثري دي ماكس والفوتوشوب للإخراج النهائي...

شكرا لكلماتك المعبرة و الراقية جدا...


----------



## RBF (6 نوفمبر 2007)

ردك ممتاز يا معماري ، ديبلوماسي تماماً، و يمتص الغير، أهنئك، و أشكرك


----------



## معمارية سعودية (6 نوفمبر 2007)

المهندس RBF

والله أنا أتشجعت أن أطرح إحدى تصميماتي في مرحلة الماجستير وكانت عن الـ Floating House
وعندما قرأت تعليقك على أخي معماري حتى الرمق الأخير (خفت) بصراحة 

أرجوك أنا حساسة جداً .. لما أنزل الموضوع (بشويش) علي .. أنا أحترمك كثيراً وأود أن أتعلم منكم جميعاً ولكن .. راعوا مشاعري .. :20:

شكراً مرة أخرى أخي معماري حتى الرمق الأخير، معمار اليمن معروف جداً ومتطور ونحنا جيران


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (6 نوفمبر 2007)

عفوا اخي ار بي اف على طرحك وعلى ايضا ردك البسيط والجلي

واوصيك بالقوارير (مهندستنا معمارية سعودية) لانها خايفة من تجريحك الغير موجود الى حد الان

فاتمنى ان يكون نقدك مسؤول تجاه الغير وليس فقط سطور جافة بدون اي ملاحظات

نحن ننتقد لنرفع معنويات الغير وليس لنهبطها صحيح استاذي او انا مخطأ ؟؟؟؟

معمارية سعودية / لا تخافي نحن هنا لمصلحة الكل الفرد للكل والكل للفرد ولا ينتهي الشخص بنقد انما يبتدء بقوة اكثر

تشجعي فإن الله معك ونحن وكل الاعضاء مستجدنا ومميزنا ان شاء الله نرى جديدك عن قريب ...

تحياتي


----------



## فلنساوي خطير (29 فبراير 2008)

مشروع جميل الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (11 مارس 2008)

فلنساوي خطير/
أهلا بك مرة اخرى وبجد شرفت مشروعنا بحضورك وتواجدك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## masa_arch2010 (11 مارس 2008)

تمام كويس جدا بس الرندر مش كويس اوى


----------



## عبد الوهاب المعمار (12 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم لي بعض التعليق حول بناية الفندق عادة في المنتجعات السياحية لتصميم الفنادق اهمية كبيرة في اثراء المنتجع السياحي ويفضل ان يكون الشكل خاليا من الجمود وبه حركة واختلاف في الكتل الخاصة بتصميم الفندق ويجب ان يكون هنالك فرق بين تصميم فندق في داخل مدينة عنه في منتجع سياحي كنت اتمنى ان يكون هنالك بعض التدرج في كتل الفندق حتى لا نقترب من المباني الادارية مع التقدير لكل الجهود المبذولة


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (12 مارس 2008)

masa_arch2010
اهلا بك ضيفا عزيزا واشكرك على المرور وبالنسبة للرندر فقد قمت بعمل رندر واحد فقط 

اي بدون اي تجارب اولية لضيق الوقت وايضا بسبب الحاسب الذي لم يكن حينها مساعدا لي

وان شاء الله ترى جديدي قريبا بشكل افضل

عبدالوهاب المعمار/
اشكرك على ايضاحك فكرة ممتازة وقيمة لي ورغم انها لم تغب عني ولكن حاولت قدر المستطاع وضع 

اللمسة الفنية في التدرج ليس بالكتل وانما في الجدار الخارجي للمبنى واعتقد اني لم اوفق بشكل 

كبير ولكني راضي بقدر كافي عن واجهة الفندق وانا اوافقك الرأي على ان فنادق المدن مختلفة عنها 

في الفنادق الساحلية وسوف اضع هذه المعلومة النيرة منك نصب عيني واثبتها اكثر من ذي قبل

اشكرك كثير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hitler_alg (13 مارس 2008)

بالتوفيق لكن
إن كان دا نجمة واحدة فهو جائز و أما إن كان أكتر من ذلك فهو مشروع متواضع لأنه غير مولائم للموقع
أخوك هتلر من الجزائر


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (13 مارس 2008)

84% 

وبااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (17 أغسطس 2008)

هتلر_الجزائر

بقايا الأطلال

اشكركما لمروركما الجميل ولتعليقاتكما على المشاركة


----------



## حسن مشهور (17 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ المهندس/ أرسلان (معماري حتى الرمق)

لقد مررت على موضوعك (مشروع تخرجك) كونه جاء في أحدث المشاركات في ملتقى العمـارة . ولكنني فؤجئت أن الموضوع قديم (منذ سنة تقريباً) ، وأن تعليقك على آخر زيارة لموضوعك (كانت في 13 مارس 2008م) الذي جاء اليوم هو سبب تصدر الموضوع للمشاركات اليوم .

لقد لفت نظري المجهود الواضح المبذول في المشروع ، وأنك رغم إعتزازك به لم تتردد في عرضه في الملتقى لمعرفة رأي وتعليقات الزملاء ، والتي لم تكن منصفة لحد كبير . عموماً أقدر شجاعتك وثقـتك بنفسك وهذا هو المهـم .

عودة إلى المشروع ، أود أن أشارك برأيي المتواضع من باب تبادل الآراء والأفكار للإستفادة :
واضح تأثرك بالدائرة كشكل وتكوين وظهر ذلك واضحاً إنطلاقاً من المدخل ، الفندق ، سكن الموظفين ، مواقف السيارات ، مطعم المأكولات البحرية ، بركة السباحة ، ... ألخ . 
كما أنك إعتمدت فكرة المحاور الشعاعية ، بدءاً من المحور الرئيسي للفندق ، للدلالة على باقي عناصر المشروع طبقاً لأهميتهـا . 

ولكن الملاحظ أنك فقدت السيطرة - في لحظة ما - على تلك الفكرة التي إنطلقت منها ، وأورد هنا بعض الأمثلة : 

إنحراف المحور الرئيسي للفندق عن مدخل المنتجع (وقد يكون ذلك للإبتعاد عن المباشرة ، أو لإبراز جماليات الفندق ،
وجود الخيمة الخارجية على المحور الرئيسي وإبرازها كعنصر أساسي (يلي تراس الفندق) ليس له ما يبرره ،
إنحراف مطعم المأكولات البحرية عن المحور ..هل هو بقصد فتح مجال الرؤية لمستخدمي المطعم ؟
بعض غرف الفندق (في الأطراف) لن تتمكن من رؤية البحر دون داع أو عائق يمنع ذلك سوى أن نصف قطر الفندق صغير . 
لا توجد مواقف سيارات للشاليهات .على الرواد قطع مسافة كبيرة قبل الوصول إليها ،
التردد الواضح بين التصميم الشعاعي الحلقي والشكل الحر ، في المساحات الخضراء.. كمثال .
أعتقد ، وقد أكون خاطئاً ، أن هذه بعض النقاط التي سببت تفكـك المشروع وإفتـقاره إلى الرابط . كما أنني لم أتبين طبيعة المبنى المستطيل الشكل (على يمين مدخل الفندق..هل هو صالة متعددة الإستخدامات؟) حيث بدى الشكل كدخيـل على المشروع .


هذا لا ينفي بأية حال أن هناك فكرة وجهد تشكر عليهمـا ، ودعواتي لك بالتوفيق .


للإخوة المنتقدين :
حبذا لو ترفقـنا ببـعضنـا وإخترنا كلماتنا المشجعة وإبتعدنا عن التهكم . 
فلا يوجد مشروع كامل مهما علا شأن صاحبه .


----------



## وائل ايراجون (18 أغسطس 2008)

بجد مشروع جميل جدا .... شكرا على الموضوع الرائع والصور الجميله


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (19 أغسطس 2008)

الف مبروك واتمنالك من كل قلبي التوفيق


----------



## عمار حسين الربيعي (19 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يوفقك وترفع راس العرب


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (20 أغسطس 2008)

حلو الله يعطيك العافية و مبروك التخرج


----------



## samir mana (20 أغسطس 2008)

عمل جيدجدا ولكن بصراحة ومن دون زعل مستواه جيدجدا وليس ممتاز وانا اعرف خريجين من اليمن ابهروني بمشاريعهم من عدن وصنعاء فشكرا على المجهود الرائع والله يوفقك


----------



## المصمم الراقي (30 أغسطس 2008)

جميلة مشكور


----------



## سمر الكيالي (31 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية--مشروع جميل ورسومات تدل على القدرات الجيدة لديك لكن المشروع يحتاج الى المزيد من التفاصيل المعمارية وlan dscape اتمنىلك التوفيق بداية جيدة جدا والمزيد من التقدم والنجاح باذن الله


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (31 أغسطس 2008)

بدون مجاملة مشروع جبار ومتناسق ....شكرا لك


----------



## الجنرال الكبير (3 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....
أخي العزيز.... تحية طيبة... وبعد.....
طيلة تصفحي للمشروع... لم أشعر إلا أنني أرى الإبداع والابتكار...بحيث لا يسعني إلا أن أقول بأن المشروع والقائم بالعمل يستحقان كل الاحترام والتقدير ...نتمنى أن نرى منك أعمال مزدهرة تغزو الفكر المعماري ، وتأخذ به إلى الازدهار والشموخ ...
نهاية .... أود تقديم الشكر الجزيل ....


----------



## arch_alduribi (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يوفقك... ومزيد من المشاريع الجميلة
ورمضـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان كربـــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## المهندسة مي (4 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
مشروعك جميييل .. وواضح المجهود المبذول به
اتمنى التوفيق لك دائما


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المشروع راااااااائئئئئئئئئئئع جدااااااا
الله يعطيك العافية
اتمنى لك التوفيق
بارك الله فيك
رمضان كريم


----------



## نهى م م (5 سبتمبر 2008)

كتلة المبنى جميلة 
بس انا حسيت انو الموقع العام وتنيسق الحديقة عشوائي وفني أكثر من انه خدمي ووظيفي


----------



## الصعود الى القمة (27 مارس 2009)

مشروع رائع وشكرا الك


----------



## راعي عدن (27 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم , أخي الكريم أنا كمان من خريجي جامعة عدن وأفتخر أنه يكون لي أخ بهدا القدر من الابداع , المشروع حلو وتستاهل الامتياز يا باش مهندس والله يوفقك.


----------



## moral_sa53 (27 مارس 2009)

جميل جدا يا باشمهندس


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مارس 2009)

أولا: مجهود مميز كمشروع ككل

ملاحظاتي

- كتلة الفندق تحتاج شغل لأبرازها.
- الأستيل الخاص بالمشروع جيد ولكنه غير متجانس.

أخيرا
النقد قد يكون مزعج لنا جميعا في بعض الأحيان ولكنه قد يبني و يفيد في المستقبل
لان هذا النقد يتفاعل في فكر المعماري لينتج عملا أكثر جمالا و تميز

اللهم أرزقنا قلبا يسع نقد الأخرين وثبتنا علي الخير


----------



## Alnazeer (28 مارس 2009)

حقيقة المشروع جميل جدا،، والمجهود يستحق الثناء ولصاحبه كل الإحترام والتقدير... 
أتمنى لك دوام التوفيق والنجاح...


----------



## arch_ahmed_salah82 (29 مارس 2009)

اخى العزيز تحياتى لك وأسأل الله ان تكون بخير
يوجد ملحوظه صغيره الا وهى كتله المسجد من المفروض وان تكون بشكل اخر لان من المفروض ان يكون اكبر صف فى الصلاه هو الصف الأول بعد الأمام والشكل المسدس غير مناسب بهذا الوضع واذا تم معالجته داخليا سوف يتم فقد مساحه كبيره من المساحه الداخليه للمسجد 
ملحوظه صغيره يوجد لكل شئ قانون الا العماره ولها نظريات وهذه وجه نظر


----------



## مهندس لؤي (30 مارس 2009)

ربنا يقويك ويوفقك ولا تهتم للردود الهدامة

موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (1 أبريل 2009)

صراحةً لا أقدر ان اعبر إعتزازي بتواجد كل الإخوة المهندسين والمهندسات الافاضل في مشاركتي

وانه ليزيدني فخراً نصحهم ومجاملاتهم الرقراقة الجميلة وهذا يعطيني دفعة للأمام بكل تواضع على

خطاهم النيرة ومداخلاتهم الرائعة اشكركم جميعا على تواجدكم في مشاركتي المتواضعة ولكم تحياتي


----------



## sami aljamal (1 أبريل 2009)

ناجح هي هي كتيير حلوو


----------



## hananfadi (1 أبريل 2009)

في الحقيقة المشروع في غاية الرعة مع كل هده التفاصيل الموضحة بالاضافة الدقة فيالاخراج يسلم يداك يا اخ 
و استغل المنابسة لاطلب منك ان كان لديك نمادج تحليلية للفنادق لان مشروع تخرجي هده السنة يشبه مشروعك الى حد كبير انا في انتظار ردك 
موفق
شكرااااااااا


----------



## AliMohammed (2 أبريل 2009)

اضيف رأيي لرأي (مبدع الميستقبل)
مع اضافه: انه لا يوجد تناسق كافي في ال landscape الموجوده بين الفندق والشاليهات, وهذا يظهر في الصوره الثانيه. مع العلم انه كان من الممكن عمل مساحات خضراء اكبر من هذه أو (أصفي) ليست مخططه. اللي اقصده هو ان التقطيعات زيااااااده.
والشي الثاني ان الشاليهات لو تم فصلها بطريقه افضل من هذه حفاظا على الخصوصيه. بحيث يمتلك كل مبنى view خاص به, بينما في الصوره قبل الأخيره يلاحظ انهم مطلات هلى الممرات وعلى أماكن الإستلقاء وهذا شيء مزعج لساكني الشاليه. المهم هو ال Privacy ....
لكن في الأخير ماشاء الله والله يعينك ويوفقك..........


----------



## ارك لافر (3 أبريل 2009)

شغااااااااااااال
بس كان ممكن يكون الاظهار احسن من كدة


----------



## Basit (17 مايو 2009)

للأسف لم تُعرض الصور عندي 
ارجو مساعدتي في امكانية عرض الصور 
والله ولي التوفيق 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## أحلى معمارية (6 أكتوبر 2009)

كنت بتمنى يطلعوا الصور بس للأسف ما زبطوا وبتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## mohamed2009 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## يزن العرابي (9 أكتوبر 2009)

اسف اخي ..........لكن لم الحظ شئ (لم تفتح الصور على شاشتي )


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## معماريون (29 أكتوبر 2009)

لم تظهر الصور 
ان شاء الله تظهر مرة اخرى


----------



## sniper1975 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مبدع ما شاء الله عليك ..........جزاك الله كل خير ...............


----------



## فهد البدوي (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشروع في غاية الروعه
هاذا ماعهدناه دوما من طلاب جامعة عدن
بالتوفيق اخي


----------



## الشفق الابيض (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على المشروع و المجهود الرائع و لو تكرمت يا اخي و تزويدي بالرسومات الاتوكاد لان عندي مشروع مثله باقصى سرعة لو سمحت و لك جزيل الشكر و الاحترام


----------



## hadeiy (18 يناير 2010)

أخي العزيز بكل صراحة شيء أكثر من رائع ومجهود يدل بأنك بإذن الله مشروع معماري متألق 
مع تمنياتي لك بمزيد من التوفيق والإبداع 
وتقييمي المتواضع للمشروع هو فعلاً انك تستحق أكثر من ممتاز


----------



## باخربة (19 يناير 2010)

مشروع جميل اخي شرفتنا ونتمنى لك التوفيق في حياتك العملية


----------



## shosho tarek (22 يناير 2010)

الصراحة مشروعك رائع جدا وبسيط وانا عن نفسي اديك 90%


----------

